
London may elect it's first Muslim mayor - mgalka
http://www.npr.org/2016/05/04/476783550/londoners-could-elect-citys-first-muslim-mayor
======
edent
That's a very odd article. Not least because "it's" means "it is" \- not
"belonging to it."

For those outside the UK, it is important to note that the Evening Standard is
ideologically opposed to the Labour party - to the point where their election
coverage is discredited to the point of parody.

No idea who "Corbin Frank" is meant to be. The audio clearly says "Gordon
Brown."

I'm proud to live in a country where someone can rise from humble beginnings
to high office. I'm just sad he's the exception rather than the norm.

Oh, an most people couldn't give a toss which religion he is. Despite having
an official state religion, we're far less fussed with religious acceptability
that the (supposedly secular) US.

~~~
pidg
> I'm just sad he's the exception rather than the norm.

Margaret Thatcher was the daughter of a grocer, worked as a scientist and
became PM, despite huge party opposition at the time because she was middle
class. Gordon Brown went to a comprehensive. John Major didn't even go to
university...

~~~
edent
Oh, aye, it happens. But look at the current cabinet and try to find a bloke
who didn't go to school with the PM...

~~~
alexbilbie
Of the 14 male Cabinet ministers (excluding the PM) only 3 went to Oxford; of
whom only Gove and Osbourne attended at the same time as Cameron.

~~~
edent
I never let the facts get in the way of my prejudices.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
> London may elect it's first Muslim mayor

The original headline is "Londoners Could Elect City's First Muslim Mayor" If
you're going to change it, may I suggest "its" not it's" as in
[http://grammarist.com/spelling/its-its/](http://grammarist.com/spelling/its-
its/)

( _edit_ I see that's the verbatim subheading of the original article. Still
not a great choice)

Sadiq Khan (Labour) is leading in the polls, with Zac Goldsmith (Conservative)
running second.

~~~
boot13
Agreed. However, if you're going to correct someone's grammar on the Internet,
may I suggest that you use correct grammar yourself, per
[http://grammarist.com/usage/as-per/](http://grammarist.com/usage/as-per/).

~~~
KON_Air
I be capital too since "it" refers to London?

------
ilghiro
This country's gone to the dogs ever since Corbin Frank left office

~~~
pidg
Greatest Prime Minister we never had.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
it has been quite a ugly and dirty campaign lately (1) with a lot of press
over some Labour members' antisemitic remarks (2), and criticism of the level
of Goldsmith's Conservative campaign (3)

because of that divisive aspect, I'm a glad that it's over now. My sympathies
to the USA, hang in there until November.

1) [http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/apr/30/battle-
londo...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/apr/30/battle-london-mayor-
dirtiest-fight-zac-goldsmith-sadiq-khan)

2) [http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/apr/28/ken-
livingst...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/apr/28/ken-livingstone-
suspended-from-labour-after-hitler-remarks)

3)
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/30/tories-...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/30/tories-
proud-toxic-goldsmith-campaign-london-mayor)

[http://www.middleeasteye.net/columns/london-mayor-race-
conse...](http://www.middleeasteye.net/columns/london-mayor-race-
conservatives-game-religious-and-racial-divisions-538083247)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KBpBkkbpjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KBpBkkbpjs)

------
angry-hacker
What does the term 'Muslim person' even mean? Is every other white politician
Christian politician? Is it religion, name, background?

This guy is in favor of same sex marriage and received death threats because
of it, I doubt he is a Muslim in religious sense, or if he is, then very 'bad'
one according to the teachings.

Belgium gay beauty contest had a 'first gay muslim' contender. I chuckled when
I read it.

It is also complicated with term Jewish.

Is everyone

------
robmcm
"or rather a mayor that happens to be Muslim", but then I guess that wouldn't
get as many clicks...

------
jamespo
"he was Britain first Muslim cabinet minister under Corbin Frank"

